# What is with DAE all of a sudden



## Sandy VDH (May 11, 2009)

I had a unit on hold on Friday.  Trying to see if logistics would work for me.

Got a call from DEA that someone else want the unit, can I release it so that they can book it, of course if I don't want it.

So I let it go.

Put something else on hold and I am seeing if logistically that will work.  Well I get another call from DAE.  Somebody wants that unit too.  Well since I haven't figure all the logistics out.  So I let that go too.

OK fine, can I call DAE and take units from someone else's who is hold them.  Anybody got any good units that I may want to get that you are holding.

I think at this point DAE needs to work with me, not against me.

When did they start calling people?  I have never had a call ever from DAE and not I get 2 in 2 business days.

Incredible.


----------



## teepeeca (May 12, 2009)

How long did you have the unit on "hold", trying to decide "IF" you wanted it?  If it was more than 24 hours, I think DAE was being VERY GENEROUS to call you and ask if you still wanted it, rather than just cancelling it out from underneath you.  (Same goes for the second unit.)

DAE "IS" working with you !!!  Do you really believe that you should be able to "hold" a unit for an indefinite period of time, while "you" decide if you want it? That just doesn't make sense.

Tony


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> How long did you have the unit on "hold", trying to decide "IF" you wanted it?  If it was more than 24 hours, I think DAE was being VERY GENEROUS to call you and ask if you still wanted it, rather than just cancelling it out from underneath you.  (Same goes for the second unit.)
> 
> DAE "IS" working with you !!!  Do you really believe that you should be able to "hold" a unit for an indefinite period of time, while "you" decide if you want it? That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Tony




Both were on hold for under 24 hours.  They automatically release after that time.  So actually DAE is working for someone else not me.  As they requested the hold units back from me 2 days in a row.


----------



## eschjw (May 12, 2009)

*DAE 24 hour hold period*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Both were on hold for under 24 hours.  They automatically release after that time.  So actually DAE is working for someone else not me.  As they requested the hold units back from me 2 days in a row.



The last 2 units that I had on hold did not automatically release after 24 hours. The first one I did release after about 3 days and the second one I took after about 36 hours. I also had to work on travel plans and sometimes it is hard to get it done in 24 hours. I was happy that they were still on hold longer than 24 hours, but would have released them if they had ask me after the 24 hour period had elapsed. 

You said that they *requested* that you release the hold and there is nothing wrong with a request. You were I am sure very gracious to grant such a request in less than 24 hours. I would not have released them if I felt that I could have completed my plans in 24 hours. Just say no. 

Joe


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2009)

I am dumbfounded that it happened once, let alone twice.  

So I am wondering if AskDAE will reply if this is a new practice?


----------



## Ask DAE (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

I think I can clear this up for you. 

The only reason we call customers who have units on hold to ask if the "holder" is willing to give the week up is if another member calls in and asks for the same exact week and is sure they want it. 

We do not make these calls for folks in "line" for the same requests, they have to wait their turn. This is really an exception (especially if the week check in dae is close in). 

We do not release holds without asking the holding member first. If you do want the week, we by no means want to "take it back". We want you to have it!  If you want to continue to hold the week because you are checking logistics (air tickets, confirming with friends or family, etc) we can absolutley leave the hold in place - no problem. 

This is not a new practice, we are always actively working our requests, holds and making sure we are making inventory available as fast as possible. 

In some cases - when you release a hold, the week will automatically go back on hold becasue someonw else since has made a request. 

I'm sorry if you felt pressured to release your hold in any way, it is never our intention to have ANY member not get what they are looking for. We are just trying to manage our inventory effectively - balancing web availability with invcoming requests. 

I hope this helps. 

By the way, we will even call a member who we know owns a week and has not deposited if another member wants it. We just reach out and ask. 

Please don't hesitate to call... we want you to continue to use our service! 

We appreciate all feedback...


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 9, 2009)

Ask DAE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I can clear this up for you.
> 
> ...



Just so I have this right; if I have a ongoing search request and am in line for a unit, but someone calls up and asks for a specific unit and week, they then jump in front of me and get you to do extra work for them?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 12, 2009)

stevedmatt said:


> Just so I have this right; if I have a ongoing search request and am in line for a unit, but someone calls up and asks for a specific unit and week, they then jump in front of me and get you to do extra work for them?



Since I started this thread I will respond about my situation.  I did not have an ongoing search on.  I also suspect that the other party did NOT have an ongoing search on as well.  If there had been any ongoing search the inventory would have never made the public page.  

I saw the inventory and so did someone else.  I just happened to put in on hold before they managed to put it on hold.  When they say the inventory they wanted gone from the list, they call DAE to see if they could get it back.  I had it on hold and had not confirmed the booking.  So they called me to see if I really wanted it or if I would release it.  I did release it.  Not an issue, I could have said no, but I did not I released the week.  I was just surprised that I got the same request on two consecutive business days

In one case I saw the inventory as booked just after I released it, so obviously in that case the person booked it.  But in the second case the inventory showed back up again a few days later so obviously the second person just held it as well but did not book it.

For far as ongoing searches go, that inventory should match with the request, before the inventory ever makes it to the searchable lists.  So I don't think was you described could work.


----------



## kelly7898 (May 16, 2010)

Ask DAE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I can clear this up for you.
> 
> ...




I also think so. Thank you for the post.


----------



## theo (May 18, 2010)

*Some possible explanations...*



Sandy Lovell said:


> I had a unit on hold on Friday.  Trying to see if logistics would work for me.
> 
> Got a call from DEA that someone else want the unit, can I release it so that they can book it, of course if I don't want it.
> 
> ...




I have recently noticed a number of "direct rental" ads openly placed by DAE (specifically, on RedWeek.com). It could very well be that DAE has a "cash customer" who suddenly appears, willing to *rent* a week which may also be simultaneously offered for "exchange". Being a business, I'm guessing that "cold cash in hand" is perhaps prefereable to a mere (maybe) "exchange".  

Also, since DAE is the "behind the scenes" engine for the RedWeek exchange program (...such as it is), it could also well be that there is exchange competition for the same weeks via two separate and distinct exchange inventory avenues. It would not be unreasonable to assume that "I want it, for certain, now" might well trump "hold it for me for 24 hours while I think about it".

Just a few possible "no agenda, no spin", objective thoughts on other possible explanations...


----------

